# How can I keep my honey from crystalizing?



## FREDBEE (Apr 11, 2011)

The majority of my honey is from Japanese knotweed and is collected heavy in the late summer and early fall. It is a dark reddish colored honey. I would like to start selling from my home but it all crystalized about 2 months after bottling. I've thought about purchasing some lighter honey and blending or just selling what I have in bulk to another beekeeper. I guess I could also set up a warming cabinet to store it. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Eat it quick.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The short answer....you can't. Many folks today prefer purchasing crystallized honey, they think it is more pure.


----------



## Hossman (Mar 22, 2011)

Only bottle what you need or think you will sell.Keep the rest in the freezer it wont freeze or crystalize.
"Honey natures antifreeze"


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't sell any, but same happened to mine. A trusted codger advised warming the Jars In a water bath. Took longer than my patience, but worked. I also didn't have the water hot since I can't bear the thought of damaging my home grown alergy medicine.

Give it a try on a couple and let us know how you do. After all, nothing to loose now.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have been selling nothing but granulated honey for forty years and that's what my customers want. Put a granulation label on your jars which tells them how to liquify it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you want to ruin the flavor and minimize the crystallization, you heat it to destroy every crystal, you filter every last bit of pollen out of it and you make sure it stays either 70 F or frozen, but no where near 56 F.

I sell mine granulated as well.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Do any of you seed the honey with tiny pulverized granules of solidified honey in order to get it to produce a "Honey Butter"? Our customers are just not used to crystalized honey and it will take time to educate them.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

hpm08161947 said:


> Do any of you seed the honey with tiny pulverized granules of solidified honey in order to get it to produce a "Honey Butter"? Our customers are just not used to crystalized honey and it will take time to educate them.


I have never heard it called "Honey Butter", but do a search on "creamed honey" and you will find lots of information. While it is crystallized, it is very usable in relation to normal crystallized honey which can be rock hard.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

HPM -- In my experience, "honey butter" is a mixture of butter and honey, mixed to a smooth creamy consistency. Sometimes with cinnamon added, and often served with cornbread. Creamed honey is crystallized honey with a very fine crystal size -- probably what you're thinking of. --DeeAnna


----------

